# Thank you Farmers



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Now we can say there is one. i appreciate having land to hunt and place for the animals to live and some tastey corn on the cob with a prime rib. Wash it all down with some distilled small grains.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll second that Kurt. Well, not the distilled grain.  There isn't much they grow that I don't like to eat. I have been to busy to kill coyotes on one friends place, and I make it out so seldom that I visit with him more than I hunt when I do get out.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'd be lost without beef, pork, chicken, turkey, bread and oatmeal. Oh, barley is regularly consumed as well, though in liquid form. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Your welcome. :beer: 
Now I'm all warm and fuzzy inside!!!! :wink:

Seriously though, no one is looking to be thanked for doing what farmers and ranchers do. The "thanks" is in simply being able to do what we do better than any other country in the world without seeing the type rhetoric that is so common on this site.

Are there issues and concerns involved in production ag? Sure. Does it justify what goes on here in the manner it does?????

Like I said if anyone wishes to have any credibility in asking to have a "serious" discussion regarding agriculture and the concerns one may have regarding them, using the comments so often seen on this site will likely not gain much in most producers eyes.

As they say if you make your bed, you get to lie in it.

As the posts from 2007 show this bed has been made long ago on this site.

Even back before shaug and I got on it!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Thank You Roofers
You guys do some of the toughest work anyone does anywhere in this country. 2 story 2 layer tearoffs .4/12 up to 12/12 pitch. Maybe 120 degrees on that roof in the summer. You guys work for very little money. With out your hard work every house in this country would be useless in a very short time. To hot - to cold- to wet- to dry- it doesnt matter you got to get the job done. No one subsidizes your insurance. Per dollar earned you pay more for insurance than most any other business .There are no price guarantees if the economy slides downward. There is no Roofers Recuse if you fall and break your back. Even if you use your house and yard as a wharehouse for your place of business you still pay the realestate taxes. So next time your having your buildings roofed, pour those those guys a glass of farmerwhine they may be thirsty.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

gst said:


> As the posts from 2007 show this bed has been made long ago on this site.
> 
> Even back before shaug and I got on it!!!!!! :wink:


Yeah gst we know. You're like a broken record stuck on,,,auld lang syne. :roll:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Hunter said:


> Thank You Roofers
> You guys do some of the toughest work anyone does anywhere in this country. 2 story 2 layer tearoffs .4/12 up to 12/12 pitch. Maybe 120 degrees on that roof in the summer. You guys work for very little money. With out your hard work every house in this country would be useless in a very short time. To hot - to cold- to wet- to dry- it doesnt matter you got to get the job done. No one subsidizes your insurance. Per dollar earned you pay more for insurance than most any other business .There are no price guarantees if the economy slides downward. There is no Roofers Recuse if you fall and break your back. Even if you use your house and yard as a wharehouse for your place of business you still pay the realestate taxes. So next time your having your buildings roofed, pour those those guys a glass of farmerwhine they may be thirsty.


So much for there being one any more! :wink:

People on this site just can;t seem to help themselves. spent talk about a "stuck record" :-?

plainsman, maybe you can "edit" the language in that post  so at least there can be one thread on this site not...................

Well by know you get the picture. :roll:

Hey old hunter, you forgot about the cement guys, without what they do, pouring a foundation for the entire house to be built on those hardworking roofers wouldn't have a job. :wink:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

gst said:


> People on this site just can;t seem to help themselves. spent talk about a "stuck record" :-?
> 
> plainsman, maybe you can "edit" the language in that post  so at least there can be one thread on this site not...................
> 
> Well by know you get the picture. :roll:


A mild rebuke,,,to the fact you used the exact same words in another thread on at least two occasions
and ranted about it in god know how many posts.
As far as rules go, there obviously ain't none in Hot Topics.
I've gotten over it, you feed on it, so guess we're both happy. :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess I would feel guilty starting to name them all because I may leave someone out.  Thank the policeman, the teacher, the road worker, the greater at Walmart, the highway patrol, the bbbbbbbiologist, the game warden, the roofer, the carpenter, the snow plow driver, the mail man and to be political correct mail woman, the pilot, the garbage pickup guy, the etc etc etc your all great. :rollin: Actually, they are. My theory is I respect every working man and woman in America, and those who can not because of disability.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

gst said:


> Your welcome. :beer:
> Now I'm all warm and fuzzy inside!!!! :wink:
> 
> Seriously though, no one is looking to be thanked for doing what farmers and ranchers do. The "thanks" is in simply being able to do what we do better than any other country in the world without seeing the type rhetoric that is so common on this site.
> ...


True jackass that is baiting guys back down to his level.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

]swift, lighten up man, didn;t you notice the        

Apparently you do not appreciate a little sarcastic humor. Or perhaps your willie is so pronounced it simply does not let you identify sarcastic humor. Don't you guys in medicine have a pill you can take for that or something??? I mean that thing has been stickin out there for waaaaaayyyyy over 4 hours!

Ah yes one post pulled into existance like a tooth at a dentist starting off as a posititve towards those involved in agriculture for a whole 4 posts. Truly this site has changed! 

Note swift: the above was sarcastic humor.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

gst said:


> Seriously though, no one is looking to be thanked for doing what farmers and ranchers do. The "thanks" is in simply being able to do what we do better than any other country in the world without seeing the type rhetoric that is so common on this site.
> 
> Are there issues and concerns involved in production ag? Sure. Does it justify what goes on here in the manner it does?????
> 
> Like I said if anyone wishes to have any credibility in asking to have a "serious" discussion regarding agriculture and the concerns one may have regarding them, using the comments so often seen on this site will likely not gain much in most producers eyes.


Indeed swift truly a jackass statement compared to so many others on here. :roll:

Simply asking people to leave the "greed at it's darkest" and "hands in the taxpayers pockets" and "head in the mail box" rhetoric out of a "serious" conversation regarding agriculture perhaps is too much to expect on this site. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I mean that thing has been stickin out there for waaaaaayyyyy over 4 hours!


I was watching a tv show and the guy was saying there are places you can go that will help you get over this gst, and pay more attention to females. :lol:


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman,

I am not sure what channel you were watching but by the looks of your post you may need to go to church some more.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> I am not sure what channel you were watching but by the looks of your post you may need to go to church some more.


Actually I agree with that. You could say it to anyone, and always be correct. No argument here.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

palinsamn, not me you need to concern yourself over, heck all I'm doing is giving some pointers that may contribute to actually having a "serious" discussion about agriculture on this site by dropping some of the rhetoric commonly seen on here and swift gets all bent out of shape. 

Cearly you should have been able to see where the willie is! :wink:


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 15, 2010)

I would just like to thank the farmers who have drained all the wetland and tilled thier fields to help induce flooding , and addind all of the chemicals to our groundwater. I would also like to thank them for clearing every bit of land they can and removing the habitat for all of the various species that once inhabited them .


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Genius comment fishlessfool ... proud to know my vote n yours count the same....


----------



## pigeon123 (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't tell you how to mow your lawn so I would expect the ame in return. :laugh:


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Mow your lawn.... what?

Anyways I personally appreciate all fellow farmers and landowners for letting me hunt their private ground. And I am glad to help fix fence and herd up the prime rib and t-bone steaks that still have hooves attached! Im glad to help.

Any farmer reading this, my experience is: if the only time we see hunters is a week before season tell em it's spoken for! What are they gonna do? Are they gonna stop asking..... wouldn't that be peaceful!!!!! Haha!

Or should all the fences be taken down and we stop farming? That would fix everything huh!?!? All of it could be open to anyone anytime ... heck drop the borders of Canada and Mexico it is the same deal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You have some good points walleyecandy. I enjoy helping on the farm myself. I like 90% of what farmers do, but there are soem practices I don't like. That doesn't equal me not liking farmers. Now to my whole point. Sometimes I see comments that are really wrong. For example:


> heck drop the borders of Canada and Mexico it is the same deal.


This is type type of comment that goes wrong because some people already think farmers think that way. It isn't the same thing because a farm is not a sovereign nation. If it was it would be called foreign aid not price support. It showcases a lack of respect for fellow Americans and isn't that what you want for farmers and yourself?

All that said walleyecandy don't take me wrong I think farmers do have a right to post their land. When hunters come and ask you to hunt and you say no I see you tell us you get tired of that. It's a waste of your time right? Isn't it a waste of time for you and the hunter? To bad they don't make signs that say not open, possibly open, etc. It would save us all time. I would like to see signs with a checklist of game animals in small letters at the bottom. You could check of all, or only the ones you do not give permission to hunt. Perhaps coyotes after January 1 or something. None of us like to waste time. I don't blame a farmer for saying no, but I find it embarrassing that I asked.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I was just kidding with the border dropping comment. The intent was to make the point of what it would be like with every town over run by immigrants who abuse the system and don't speak the language... Not all are bad, but alot are..... That leads me to my point: why should a farmer let anyone hunt? Especially free loaders or people who just want to be there? To hunt, fish, camp, grow weed, make meth, shoot signs rocks birds, exc exc... If the hunters want to hunt they have to learn how to help out at least a little in some way to earn permission.
I'm not anti hunting at all, I am however -anti cry baby. Earn respect and you earn permission. Simple n fair.

The signs would be a good way to know if its a possible hunting area, but I don't have any problem hearing no.... That just me! Im in no way poking fun or talking down to any one reading this-but wasn't the answer no before you asked? You aren't out anything but a little time... I don't see why that its that bad.
I would personally love to see signs that say- Goose Damaging Crop, please stop by house for more shells! Keep their webbed feet near or in the water. April season. Problem solved. No need for handout . 
Farmers aren't Big Business politics are...turn the attention to government and fix the problem of subsidies We farmers don't need them to make it. Alot of town dwellers take assistance and rebates.......why aren't we pointing that out? Fuel assistance, snow removal, stamps, tax credit, public education road usage-they aren't free!, grants, -thats a short list that includes 98% of people at minimum

In the end-lets TRY to get along! Whats mine is mine, yours is yours.

I retract my previous statement on Canada, how nice would that be to have no northern boundary !!!!!! All the way to the pole! Sounds F-in perfect to me! Just my opinion


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I retract my previous statement on Canada, how nice would that be to have no northern boundary !!!!!! All the way to the pole! Sounds F-in perfect to me! Just my opinion


Yup, they act like neighbors to the north of us. Not much different. I think I can go along with that if we include claymoors on the southern border. 



> In the end-lets TRY to get along! Whats mine is mine, yours is yours.


Wouldn't that be great? I think so.

Many of us speak out of frustrations. In the past I debated some fellows who thought I was a farmer basher because I didn't like a practice or two, or because I didn't think farmers were perfect. I guess they didn't understand that I don't think anyone is perfect. I know darn well that I am not. Some people just can't be honest about themselves or are so touchy they can't take constructive criticism.

Your statement above of what is mine is mine and what is yours is yours would solve all problems. Right now however we are stuck in a socialist system. Now this is just my opinion and I hope you don't take it wrong. If wealth is going to be taken in taxes from non landowners and redistributed in the form of price supports, CRP payments, etc then is it out of line for a landowner to redistribute some of his wealth of the outdoors to his urban neighbors. I'm not saying open it to everyone. If you hunt perhaps you would open it to no one. My relatives let people in after they have their deer. Perhaps for those that don't hunt they would let more in. Were in the life together and somehow we have to get along. I'm not sure how to do that and perhaps I am way off in my above thought. If you have better ideas I am all ears because I do want us to live out this life together in a more neighborly and caring way.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Amen on the socialist society! Socialism works ONLY if the community is starving and we have to share to survive... But, lets face it-no one here is starving! Whether it be the smart phone we reply with or the $1000 gun we hunt with or the $25 a box of shells we use.... Most can't see we already pay alot to hunt, we just want to hunt private property for free-the reason why?....cause thats where the unpressured animals are.... The reason I limit access is because I turned that cattle pasture into a preserve, no joke-16000 trees on about 40acres will do that! So, despite my other flaws and shortcomings, don't mistake me for a Taker that didn't give anything back.

And I believe we should try to get along and help the UNfortunate....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The reason I limit access is because I turned that cattle pasture into a preserve, no joke-16000 trees on about 40acres will do that! So, despite my other flaws and shortcomings, don't mistake me for a Taker that didn't give anything back.


I'll have to be honest if I put that much effort into it and it was only 40 acres I would post it too. If it was 16,000 acres with 40 trees I would share half. The core area I would keep for myself.



> And I believe we should try to get along and help the UNfortunate....


Ditto, and you don't have to be a socialist to think that way. I have no problem doing that on a voluntary basis, I just don't like the government forcing me or deciding who gets it. I don't mind giving to the homeless and the needy, but I don't believe it's my responsibility to pay for an abortion simply because some woman is over taxed with hormones and can't keep her knees together. They say it's freedom of choice. If that was true she would pay for it herself and not make me part of her destruction of life.

Since this thread is thank you farmers perhaps it's time to say it seriously. Often there have been people here who's arrogance has pushed us the other way. I want to make sure my words don't do that to you walleyecandy. Keep yourn eyes pealed and your powder dry. :thumb:


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't see you,plainsman , as any type of problem or anti farmer. In fact, you are probably one of the few that are the solution!

There are plenty that don't appreciate the work involved in setting aside the non productive land for pheasants or some deer. And yes, a portion of the trees were donated to the cause, but not all. The fuel, time and effort wasn't covered because, frankly, that land is mine and i will NOT put it in a 100year program like RIM or such. It's set aside till I decide I want it as something other than Sherwood Forest.

The farmers around southern Minnesota are sick of the DNR and i am one of those farmers, the only way I see the wildlife benefiting from my existence is to take matters into my own hands and leave cover and some type of protection. That's not to say I don't hunt! Im just selective on what is taken..... Again, this is my way of doing things and some might not like it-but the few I let in or invite- they seem to enjoy it! And no-i never charge for company!

Im going back out smoke pole hunting in the wind... Shoot straight, shoot often!


----------

